# Creation Research Sites



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Thought I would share this information on creation research. I am a lab supervisor and I have my BS in Environmental Chemistry. Evolution was taught as a fact rather than a proposed theory. It really bothered me b/c looking at the scientific evidence, there were way too many holes in the theory and the facts did not point to evolution, but actually pointed to a creator.

Thus, I study creation research from a scientific stand point and then see how it lines up with the bible. And guess what? It totally lines up in every way.

With this being said, if anyone is interested, the listed sites below are great places to get information. If you have any doubters or atheists, these websites can really help you give them scientific evidence for a creator and how it directly lines up with the bible.

*Institute for Creation Research*
http://www.icr.org/

*Creation Science Evangelism *
http://www.drdino.com/

*Christian Apologetics & Research Ministry*
http://carm.org/

*The Creation Research Society*
http://www.creationresearch.org/

*Creation Research*
http://www.creationresearch.net/


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for this.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Hopefully there is no overlap here, this is a nice site also...

http://www.creationevidence.org/

Dr. Karl Baugh


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

teamburns said:


> Hopefully there is no overlap here, this is a nice site also...
> 
> http://www.creationevidence.org/
> 
> Dr. Karl Baugh


Yes that is a great resource too! I have some many I just forgot that one. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------

